# fuji actual weight



## c_warmath (Dec 22, 2007)

Does anybody know the actual weight of the 2009 53cm SL-1 frame only, (not fork)? thanks


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*per Fuji ,,,,*

catalog the SL-1 bike with SRAM Red is 14.67 lbs and with Shimano D/A is the same 14.67 lbs. Must be very light frame. Good luck


----------

